# My New HO Marklin M-track Layout



## tandrschaefer (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm finally gona do it, I have a large Marklin Era 111 collection and the small layouts are just not cutting it any more so here it is...

Im building a new addition onto my shop so I am putting a 12 X 20 train shop at the back and gona build a large scale layout with all the fixens (Sea port, round house/table, Magnetic crane, Heavy industry, Mine, Saw mill etc). The layout will be a 12 x 12 with 1.5 levels the bottom 1/2 of the layout will be a storage yard for locos and cars. The top half will have an elevated Alpine village and secondary yard, round house with car siding/shunting and mine and saw mill.

Please take a look and see what you think and PLEASE feel free to make comments or suggestions that why im putting it out there...

Thank you!!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You are going to have a lot of envious modelers who would yearn
for a train room of that size. 

As to the layout you show, I'll tell you from my own experience, it gets
old very quickly crawling under the table to get to the control center. Your layout
doesn't make it easy to build a 'bridge' for access either. You might
want to give that some thought.

Unless I missed something,
I do wonder about having the access to your storage yard that mainly
runs across the turntable. 

Some of the other forum members are sure to add their thoughts.

With such a major undertaking, you'll want to go slow and try several
designs that take advantage of the fantastic space you have.

Don


----------



## mkear (Feb 29, 2012)

I cannot wait to see more pictures of your progress.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tandrschaefer (Oct 1, 2013)

some up dates


----------



## tandrschaefer (Oct 1, 2013)

More updates


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

How firm a foundation...comes to mind seeing your
fine benchwork. Looks likes some good craftsmanship.

May be an optical effect but your helix seems a bit steep. Is
it more than 2% rise?

Don


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Damn. I wish I had a train room that size.....that would be sweeeeet! Hope to see more updates soon! Also, I love that benchwork!

-J.


----------



## tandrschaefer (Oct 1, 2013)

Ya don it is more like 3% but I am only going down with the helix in the photo the other one will be up and it will be more on the 2% side


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

I love that Marklin stuff. Had me a small starter set with a class 89 tank shunter and some C track, but since I couldn't afford to expand, I sold it off instead. It was a growler; as bad as the old Athearn blue box stuff. Prolly shoulda kept it. 
Your progress looks great; keep posting those photos!


----------

